# Oil Pressure Sender ? 2.8/2.7T



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

I cannot find it and need to find it to check if its causing a blinking oil light.
From these diagrams, can someone point out where the *Oil Pressure Sender/Switch* is located?


----------



## jkcorradovr6 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Oil Pressure Sender ? 2.8/2.7T (nebone18)*

I don't think it's pictured in the diagram, but it's right behind the oil cooler and AC compressor. It's kind of a PITA to get in there with a gauge from experience. You'll need a 24mm deep socket to get it out.


----------

